# who uses soda bottles ?



## rebel (Mar 4, 2010)

last yr. i transplanted small plants i used 2 liter plastic bottles to protect from rabbits , i cut small windows for air flow.
also have used 4" flex black pipe for protection.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 7, 2010)

ill be using soda bottles again this year, im trying to get hold of some copper tape locally so i can wrap it around the bottle to provent slugs wondering onto my babies. i dont cut any windows in them, just keep the luid off it, they wont be in the botte long so no need really imo.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2010)

i use 2L pop bottles when i cut large clones that dont fit in my dome they work great.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm growing autos in 3 liter soda (hempy) bottles.  Early days, though, I think my oldest plant is about 4 weeks old.


----------



## high before and after (Mar 9, 2010)

You could make 2 liter pop bottles for a wick system, cut the bottle bottom off, drill two small holes in the cap, turn it upside down with the cap side as the new bottom, fill it up at least an inch or two with vermiculite for the wicking action, then put your growing medium in the bottle, and put it in a rubbermaid tub and fill up the tub with water. 

The big downside is that it doesn't hold a lot of volume and tips over easily, unless you pack it snugly and carefully with other 2 liter bottles. You could do the same thing with 4 liter milk jugs.

I used such a system to grow tomatoes. It did okay, even though I neglected to fill the tub up with nutrients most of the time.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 12, 2010)

yup 2 liter bottles are gret for the 1st weeks after transplant


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2010)

I may be wrong (certainly would'nt be the first time) but these are plants that you're putting in the ground, and the bottles are over the tops so rabbits can't get to them? If so, toss the bottles and use some chicken wire, as far as the slugs, use shallow cans,like from tuna fish or ?, put a little beer in it/them the slugs will crawl in and drown (they can't resist.....I have a brother like that).
Best of luck.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 12, 2010)

i use the bottles to use as a propagator outside. it also protects the young seedling/cutting from strong winds, giving it a chance to ancor itself befor i remove it.


----------



## zem (Mar 13, 2010)

if i need some pollen i keep a male in a lil 2L bottle filled with grorocks handwatered


----------

